# Arcor wird unverschämt...



## fireblade1282 (14. Juni 2005)

Servus Leute...
ich habe mich im Januar für eine Arcor DSL Leitung entschieden und warte bis jetzt auf die Freischaltung. Man hat alles auf die Telekom geschoben, bis ich irgendwann bei der Telekom nachgebohrt habe und herausgefunden habe, dass die nicht damit zu tun haben, Arcor betreibt eigene Ports - mit anderen Worten: Der Arcor Verteiler ist nicht ausreichend ausgebaut um mich als Neukunden aufzunehmen. Das wussten die seit 6 Monaten und vertrösten mich. Zur Rede gestellt wurde der Kerl an der Hotline auch noch pampig und meinte wie ich dazu käme auf eigene Faust bei der Telekom nachzufragen und überhaupt geht mich es nichts an wie man meine Leitung legt.
Fakt ist, dass 6 Monate um sind. Jetzt hab ich zu 1und1 gewechselt, die mir als T-Reseller die Leitung ohne Probleme legen.
Aber Arcor nimmt jetzt den Vertrag nicht ohne weiteres zurück. Die Stornierung liegt nicht innerhalb der Widerrufsfrist. Lustig! Wie auch? 14 Tage... Ich war ja kulant und hab gewartet und gewartet... kann ich denn jetzt einfach kündigen, oder können die auf die 12 Monate bestehen... wobei ich denen nicht mal zutraue innerhalb der nächsten 6 Monate das auf die Reihe zu bekommen...
Im Moment mach ich mir sorgen, dass die irgendwie juristisch doch ne Klausel haben... aber ich hab doch als Kunde trotzallem den Vertrag auf der Basis von Fehlinformationen abgeschlossen? Die haben einen "Anschlusscheck" gemacht und mir vorgelogen innerhalb weniger Wochen die Leitung zu stellen...
Können die mir jetzt was, wenn ich versuch da rauszukommen?
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.... und kann Arcor in keiner Weise empfehlen!
(speziell die stundenlange Saxophon-Warteschleife ist schon ein Grund nicht zu Arcor zu gehen... ganz zu schweigen von dem recht inkompetent wirkenden Callcenter was die als "Hotline" betreiben....)

- Andy


----------



## hpvw (14. Juni 2005)

Puh, meine Bekanntschaften mit dem BGB sind schon etwas älter, aber soweit ich mich erinnere sieht das danach aus, dass sie ihren Teil des Vertrages nicht erfüllt haben (es sei denn sie haben sich da abgesichert und in einer Fußnote geschrieben, dass es entsprechend lange dauern kann). Bei Nichterfüllung kann der Kunde Nachbesserung verlangen (schriftlich mit realistischer Frist). Wird Nachbesserung nicht gewährt, kann er vom Vertrag "zurücktreten" (heißt dann aber glaube ich anders).
Rücktritt wegen Irrtum wäre vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit.
Wenn Du mittlerweile erfolgreich und glücklich bei 1und1 bist, würde ich mal zum Anwalt gehen und ihn fragen, was man machen kann, ggf. von ihm ein juristisch einwandfreies Schreiben aufsetzen lassen. Der Streitwert wird ja nicht allzu hoch liegen, dann wird es auch nicht allzu teuer.

Gruß hpvw

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.


----------



## fireblade1282 (15. Juni 2005)

Naja... also noch haben sie nicht geantwortet. Der Punkt ist eben einfach der, daß man mich ja angelogen hat. Man sagte, ja die Leitung ist kein Problem und 6 Monate später komm raus, dass da gar kein Verteiler von Arcor aufgebaut ist. Das ist schlichtweg eine Fehlinformation und das macht meiner Meinung nach den Vertrag hinfällig.


----------



## §Alptraum§ (16. Juni 2005)

Zum Thema Arcor fällt mir auch recht wenig mehr ein.

 Ich habe jetzt seid fast einem halben Jahr einen DSL Anschluss, jedoch mit dem alten Volumentarif von 6000 MB.

 Die Umschaltung auf DSL Flat, wurde am 18.04.2005 beantragt und ich warte seitdem vergebens auf die Umstellung.

 Mittlerweile bekam ich drei Briefe, den letzen heute, indem mir mitgeteilt wird, dass es zu weiteren Verzögerungen wegen der hohen Nachfrage kommt.

 Wir haben heute schon den 16. Juni 2005 wenn ich mich so recht besinne.

 Hoffentlich gibt es bald den Befreiungsschlag.


----------



## liquidbeats (16. Juni 2005)

Ich habe im DEZ bei Arcore beantragt, wartete bis März, und da war es mir zu doof.
 Habe Versatel den Auftrag gegeben, mit dem Hinweis, das die Leitung nichjt von Arcor gekündigt werden darf, da ich bei Auftragsstellung Arcor die Vollmaacht gegeben habe meinen bisherigen Anschluss, wenn vorhanden zu kündigen.
 Irgendwann im April hat Arcor die geräte geschickt, mit Brief wann freigestellt wird, Kündigung haben sie also Ignoriert :/ jedenfals habe ich die Geräte behalten, und ich habe dann auch nix mehr gehört.

 4 Monate Warten? und immer auf die Telekom geschoben. mir war das Definitiv zu  Lange und zu Dumm.

 Ich empfehle Arcor unter keinen Umständen, ausser man hat Sehr Sehr viel Zeit.


 Gruß


----------



## §Alptraum§ (16. Juni 2005)

Mich regt es eigendlich nur auf, da die es einfach nur von Volumentarif auf Flat umstellen zu brauchen....

 Naja, ich hoffe das es meine Nerven noch aushalten werden


----------



## lp-chester (26. Juni 2005)

Vllt ist es schon etwas zu spät um mich in diesen Beitrag einzumischen, aber ich habe auch sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit Arcor gemacht.:

Mein Vater hat am 08.12.2004 einen Auftrag an Arcor geschickt. Dieser Beinhaltete eine Bestellung der DSL-Flat und Telefon-Flat. Nachdem wir bis zum Februar 2005 nichts von Arcor gehört haben, meldete sich mein Vater bei Arcor um nachzufragen, wie weit unser Auftrag denn wäre. Es stellte sich heraus, dass Arcor nie einen Auftrag in Empfang genommen hat. (-> Arcor geht nicht gut mit Dokumenten um)
Daraufhin haben wir noch einen Auftrag an Arcor geschickt. Uns wurde gesagt, dass im Moment leider alle Anschlussplätze in unserer Straße belegt waren. Also mussten wir warten, bis Arcor neue Anschlussplätze erstellt hatte. Dies wollten Sie bis zum 03.05.05 erledigen. Als wir uns wieder bei Arcor meldeten, hieß es, dass die Plätze erst am 25.05.05 freigegeben werden können. Wir erhielten am 25.05.05 ein Paket von Arcor, welches den Router und den Splitter beinhaltete. Noch am selben Abend haben wir alles angeschlossen und ausprobiert. Doch es funktionierte nicht. Wir meldeten uns wieder bei Arcor und uns wurde gesagt, dass die Leitungen bei der Telekom angemietet werden, und erst in den nächsten (max. 4) Wochen zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Eine Woche später erhielten wir einen Brief mit der Bestätigung, dass unsere Leitungen am 08.06.05 freigestellt werden. Am Abend des 08.06. probierten wir es erneut aus. Dieses mal leuchtete die Verbindungslampe, aber wir konnten nicht ins Internet. Warum? Weil die Software falsch geschrieben wurde, also die Konfiguration der Geräte wurde nicht richtig von dem Programm übernommen. Am 10.06. erhielten wir Besuch von einem Mitarbeiter der Arcor AG. Der Herr konnte glücklicherweise das Problem lösen. Man musste den Router manuell konfigurieren.

Das wars, Vianney

P.S. Sry für den teilweise schlechten Satzbau...es ist einfach schon zu spät für mich ^^


----------



## KristophS (26. Juni 2005)

Naja das Prozedere kenne ich. Wir hatten seinerzeit ähnliche Probleme, Arcor macht einfach aggressiv Werbung und schaltet erst frei, nachdem wieder X Kunden (im betreffendem Gebiet) zusammengetrommelt wurden. Die werden die dann wahrscheinlich billiger bekommen. Btw: Ich empfehle jedem, wenn angegebene Termine mehrmals nicht eingehalten werden, direkt an den Vorstand zu schreiben oder zumindest irgendeine schriftliche Sache (am bestem mit Ultimatum) eintrudeln zu lassen. Das haben wir damals gemacht und dann ging alles wesentlich flotter.
Ist man aber erstmal "drin" funktioniert alles wunderprächtig. Ich hatte noch nie Ausfallzeiten, usw. usf.


----------



## liquidbeats (26. Juni 2005)

Ich finde es schon schlimm das man sich überhaupt mehrfach bei denen melden muss und nie eine klare aussage bekommt.

 Mir egal ob so alles O.K ist bei denen, wenn man 6 Monate auf seinen Anschluß warten muss und Terminer imm wieder verrückt werden, kann ich nicht verstehen warum es noch genug Deppen gibt die dort sind.
 Auch was Gutschriften angeht sind die ganz schön am Schlampen.

 Telekom meckert wenn man sein Geld nicht nimmt, bei Arcor ist das anders, die wollen einen das Geld garnicht erst geben.

 Ein gutes hat es für mich, ich habe von Arcor die Geräte kostenlos bekommen 


 Gruß


----------



## Gnitze (26. Juni 2005)

Moinsen,

die BGB-Schiene war soweit schon richtig. Den Anwalt kann man sich sparen:

1. ARCOR anmahnen mit "realistischer" Frist. Hinweis auf Nichterfüllung bei verstreichen der Frist

2. Nach Ablauf der Frist Vertrag gemäß BGB (vergiss deren ABG und was immer da drin stehen mag...) und auf Berufung auf Dein Schreibme vom ... kündigen.

Wichtig dabei: Schicke beide Schreiben am besten per Einschreiben/Rückschein. Eine Kündigung ist eine "zugangsbedürftige, einseitige Willenserklärung"; d.h. im Zweifel musst Du nachweisen können, dass diese erhalten wurde!

Soweit zum Prozedere... Wer jetzt noch richtig gemein ist, der verrät die private Handy-Nr. eines Arcor-Vostandes...   Aber nein, soweit wollen wir nicht gehen, da dies die Gefilden der Illegalität mehr als streift...    

Gruß,
Die Gnitze


----------



## Meister Li (1. August 2005)

Ich habe dasselbe Problem. Wegen einem Umzug bin ich komplett zu Arcor gewechselt, jedenfalls wollte ich das im Dezember letzten Jahres. Ich hatte also kein Festnetz, kein gar nichts (bin eine Frau und brauche ein Telefon *g*). Nach 3 Monaten wegen Bereitstellungstau bei Arcor immer noch nichts. Dann hat es mir gereicht und ich habe ein Einschreiben geschickt mit Fristsetzung. Aktueller Stand der Dinge:

1 Auftrag 12/04
1 Schreiben von Arcor, Anfang 01/05 mit Freude, dass ich sie beauftragt habe und Ankündigung einer künftigen Bestätigung, sowie, dass sie nicht bereitstellen können, aber 
Mitte Februar es erwarten

Nichtsnichtsnichts und weiternichts an Reaktionen von Arcor
1 Kündigungsandrohung meinerseits Mitte März 05 mit Bitte um Nachricht (Einschreiben)

Nichts und weiter nichts von Arcor

1 Kündigung meinerseits Anfang April 05 (Einschreiben)

Keine Reaktion

1 Schreiben von Arcor Mitte/Ende April 05, dass sie mich Ende April freischalten
1 Schreiben meinerseits, dass es nicht notwendig sei, mich freizuschalten
Ich bestelle bei der Telekom den Techniker ab, kann also nicht freigeschaltet werden für Arcor und untersage, dass Arcor meinen Telekomanschluss zu sich rüberzieht
1 Schreiben meinerseits mit Festhalten an Kündigung und Widerruf der Einzugsermächtigung Anfang Juni
1 Rechnung von Arcor über 50 Euro ungefähr, Anfang/Mitte Juni
Arcor bucht Geld auf meinem Konto ab
1 Widerruf der Lastschrift von mir bei meiner Bank, Geld zurück
1 Schreiben (Einschreiben)
1 Rechnung von Arcor über 50 Euro plus 50 Euro Mitte Juli
Arcor bucht Geld ab.

Ignorieren des unvernünftigen Verhaltens von Arcor setzt bei mir ein.

Es wird maximal bis zum erfolglosen Mahnverfahren am Gericht gehen, denke ich. Es gibt kein Gerichtsurteil über so einen Fall und sie wollen bestimmt nicht,dass dann eines im Internet steht!
Derzeitiger Standpunkt: Ich ärgere mich enorm, dass sie das machen. Es kann nur heißen, dass sie damit Erfolg haben und Kunden sich einschüchtern lassen. 

Und sorry für den langen Post.


----------



## fireblade1282 (1. August 2005)

Hab ja schon lange nichts mehr dazu geschrieben, aber mein Fall ging ähnlich weiter. Es wurde partout nicht reagiert und als meine Kündigung handfest wurde kam man mit einem Schreiben der Form: "Ihr Anschluss wird jetzt bis zum x.y. geschaltet". Scheinbar kommen die wirklich mit der Masche...
Als ich dann versuchte zu sagen, dass es nicht mehr notwendig sei wurde das ignoriert und als ich bei 1und1 (Telekom Reseller) nach nur 5 Tagen Bearbeitungszeit endlich meine Leitung hatte, musste man mich seitens 1und1 dann kontaktieren mit der Meldung: Ihre Leitung ist plötzlich weg. Ich habe meinen Verdacht dann bestätigt bekommen. Arcor hat nämlich kurzerhand die Leitung portiert. Das Reportationsverfahren hat sich zunächst 2 Wochen verschoben, da zuerst der Vertrag bei Arcor aufgehoben werden musste. Das wurde irgendwann auch tatsächlich gemacht. Allerdings einhergehen mit einer Rechnung über 164,93 Euro über die bisher erbrachten (GLANZ)Leistungen... ich bin stocksauer. Erst halten sie mich hin, dann intervenieren sie in meine neue Leitung. Die Reportation ist immer noch nicht durch und es ist heute der erste August. Ende Januar hab ich mich mit Arcor auf einen Deal geeinigt und knabber immer noch dran. Unverschämt...


----------



## dastool (1. August 2005)

Endlich gibt es Gleichgesinnte (hab den Beitrag eben erst gesehen )
Auch ich hab einen HASS auf die Arcor.
Nur hab ich nicht, wie der Thread-eröffner, 6 Monate, sondern lediglich "nur" 5 Wochen gewartet.
Am 20.05.2005 gab ich den AUftrag für die Addressänderung ab (online) ca 2 wochen Später, nachdem nur das bestätigungsschreiben ankam, hab ich da mal angerufen um zu erfahren, wann da endlich Saft auf der Leitung is (Arcor ISDN + DSL Flat).
Die junge und freundliche Dame am anderen Ende meinte nur "20.06.2005" sei der Termin angesetzt.
Ich dachte mir halt "so 3 Wochen is ok" tja.... Pustekuchen. An dem besagten Datum kam kein Telekom-Techniker, der die Leitung prüfen soll (so die junge und freundliche Dame) gegen Abend rief ich wieder an, und wollte wissen, was los sei.
"Da müssen sie ein wenig warten, bis zu 3 Tage, also Mittwoch Mittag, wen nder Techniker nicht da war, rufen sie am besten nochmal an!"
Ok, ich hab ja nix besseres zu tun, als 3 Tage daheim zu warten, da meine Frau am 19.06.2006 mit unserem 1-woche alten Sohn daheim war....
Mittwoch Mittag, 1300, kein Techniker, also nochmal anruf bei der Hotline, und diesmal war ich nichtmehr so freundlich wie vorher.... Neuer Termin, nochmal warten.... 05.07.2005
Was passiert dann? ERRATEN! Wieder kein Techniker... gegen Mittag des Dienstages hatte ich die Schnauze gestrichen voll. Wieder anruf bei der Arcor-Hotline, auf die aussage "da machen wir einen neuen Termin" kam von mir nurnoch "den können sie sich wonaderst hinstecken, ich geh nun zur telekomm!"
Gesagt getan, 5 minuten im T-Punkt und ich wusste, warum kein techniker da war (kleinere technische Probleme, verzögerung vom Telefonanschluss, max: 2 Tage)
8 Tage später kam mein ISDN-Anschluss, 2 weitere Tage (wie versprochen) mein DSL
Und nun zahl ich auch keinen Cent an die Arcor. Sollte da eine Rechnung kommen, nehm ich sie mit aus die Toilette. 
Keine Dienstleistung = KEIN GELD! 
Denn, wenn ICH nicht bezahle, kappen die mir die Leitung.... oder machen das einfach so, weil die Mitarbeiter zu blöd sind, die Buchhaltung auf die Reihe zu bekommen, was mir schon passierte.

In diesem Sinne: Meidet die Arcor!

Grüßle
dastool


----------



## Dr Dau (2. August 2005)

Hallo!

Als ich diesen Beitrag grade lese, ahnt ihr nicht von wem Werbung unter dem Thread eingeblendet wurde. 
Wie passend.  

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Meister Li (3. August 2005)

Es gab da mal nen Artikel über solche Fälle in der ct... die hat ein Freund abonniert, hatte die aber leider schon weggeworfen. 

Ich bin echt gespannt, wie weit die gehen, kennt jemand nen Fall, in dem die tatsächlich geklagt und die Klage auch durchgezogen haben? Und weiß jemand, ob die selbst mahnen oder ein Inkassobüro beauftragen (jedenfalls später)? Man weiß ja schon gerne die Dimensionen des Ärgers, die demnächst auf einen zukommen... *g*


----------



## Duddle (21. Oktober 2005)

Hey, entschuldigt bitte das ich diesen alten Thread wiederbelebe, aber ich habe eine Frage angesichts dieser haarsträubenden Geschichten:

Bei mir ist jetzt laut Werbung auch Arcor-DSL verfügbar. Das Flatrate-Angebot klingt gut, es muss aber ein Telefonanschluss von Arcor genommen werden. Da häufen sich bei mir die Sorgen:

Wenn ich einen Auftrag an Arcor gebe, dieser bestätigt wird aber (warum auch immer) mehrere Monate zur Umsetzung dauert, ist für diese Zeit auch mein Telefon gesperrt? Das wird ja von der T-Com ab-, bei Arcor dann angemeldet.
Oder wird der Telefonanschluss erst umgestellt, wenn DSL geschalten wird?


Danke im Voraus,

Duddle


----------



## BSA (21. Oktober 2005)

Deine Telefonanschluss wird dann nicht abgestellt für die Zeit.

Wenn du aber bei der Telekom kein DSL bekommst, dann bekommst du bei Arcor auch kein DSL, glaube mir!

Ich hab schon 5 verschiedene Anbieter getestet, die jedesmal gesagt habe es funktioniert auf jedenfall, solange die Telekom nicht "JA, es geht" sagt, brauchst du dir keine Hoffnung zu machen. Bei mir in der Umgebung wird Gott sei dank gerade wie blöd gebuddelt! Die ziehen gerade Kupferkabel bei mir ein!

ich hoffe in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten bin ich dann auch etwas schneller unterwegs!


----------



## fireblade1282 (22. Oktober 2005)

Ich wünschte es wäre ein alter Thread... ich bin gestern nach Eschborn gefahren weil die Arcor Leute da ihren Geschäftssitz in nem Hochhaus haben. Es gibt ja keine Arcor Filialen sondern nur sogenannte Vertriebspartner. Ich war so verzweifelt dass ich direkt vor Ort hin bin - natürlich ohne Ergebnis, ausser dass ich als Idiot abgestempelt wurde - "wie die anderen Idioten, die meinen sie können hier reinschneien und einer macht dann was" war das Zitat der Stunde. (BTW. Man glaubt es kaum, aber es gibt so einige genervte Arcor Kunden die vor den Security Leuten vor dem Hochhaus zum stehen kommen,...)

Ich geb jetzt nochmal einen guten Tip ab: Leute, lasst die Finger von Arcor!
Es gibt nichts was die Telekom nicht auch könnte, was Arcor besser macht. Es gibt Fälle in denen Arcor reibungslos funktioniert, sicherlich. Aber die gibts überall. Interessant sind Fälle in denen etwas schiefgeht und die sind haarsträubend. Ich weiss nicht ob euch das bewusst ist, aber Arcor baut sein eigenes Netz und schiebt im Zweifelsfall alles auf die sogenannte "Letzte Meile", wenn etwas nicht geht. Die Vertriebspartner können Verträge nur aufnehmen und "Standardkündigungen" annehmen, wenn etwas nicht geht ist man bis zu 2 Jahre aufgeschmissen. Arcor juckt es nicht. Meine Leitung ist jetzt bis 2007 bei Arcor, dann geht der Vertrag zuende und in der Zwischenzeit kümmert das niemanden. Die Telekom braucht auch lange, aber da gibt es wenigstens Mitarbeiter und gewisse Kulanzkündigungen etc...

Der Telefonsupport hat Wartezeiten von gut 30 minuten und beginnt dann in der dritten Person von Arcor zu reden. Man riet mir im Fall einer Kündigung vor Vertragsende pauschal zum Anwalt, was ich aber auch sein lassen kann. Arcor ist abgesichert. Und das beste: Als ich gestern in Eschborn war wurde mir folgendes erklärt - und zwar wortwörtlich und von einem echten Arcor Mitarbeiter: "6 Monate sind vollkommen normal! Sie haben 1 Monat auf die Bearbeitung 3 Monate auf die letzte Meile und 2 Monate auf einen freien Port aufgrund von Engpässen entstanden durch unsere Kampagne 'Operation Preis' gewartet. Hätten Sie die AGB gelesen wüssten Sie, dass sie deswegen nicht aus dem Vertrag herauskommen werden. Im Übrigen können sie noch froh sein, sie sind Geschäftskunde. Die meisten Privatkunden werden eh länger warten müssen. Ich selbst hätte mir an ihrer Stelle auch kein DSL bei Arcor bestellt." Exakt das musste ich mir gestern von einem Arcor Mitarbeiter in Eschborn anhören. Ich habe im Internet und von den Vertriebspartnern die Zusage erhalten DSL ist verfügbar und es dauert nur ein paar Tage. Das interessiert niemanden mehr. Man zahlt vom ersten Tag an aber die Verträge sind wasserdicht. Ich habe jetzt nach 6 Monaten lediglich anspruch auf 50 Euro die mit meinen nächsten Rechnungen verrechnet werden. 
Ich wollte dann meine Leitung freikaufen: Ich zahle eine Abstandsgebühr damit ich wenigstens meine Telefonleitung portieren lassen kann. Aber ich vergaß... das erfordert Dynamik, die Arcor nicht hat. Nicht mal das geht. Bis meine Leitung 2007 wieder mir ist und ich meine Telefonnummern wieder habe werde ich dem Saftladen jede Woche wieder einen Brief schreiben und es so vielen Kunden wie möglich erzählen.

Ich kanns nur wiederholen. Lasst die Finger von Arcor. Ihr bekommt eine Mindestvertragslaufzweit, die ihr evtl so gar nicht wolltet (24 Monate gegenüber 12 Monaten wird als 'Preisgarantierendes' Feature angepriesen) Ihr müsst wegen dem DSL eure gesamte Leitung portieren lassen, im Zweifelsfall habt ihr monatelang kein Telefon und niemand kann etwas machen, weil die Leitung WEG ist!! WEG! Denn Arcor DSL geht nur mit Arcor Telefonie. Und es gibt keine Arcoranlaufstellen... Nur Vertriebspartner und Outgesourcte Callcenter.

PS. Wer sich dennoch bei echten Arcor Mitarbeitern melden will sollte sich hier mal probieren, vllt nervt es die ja.

Telefonzentrale des Arcor Geschäftssitzes in Eschborn: 06921690
Anschrift: Alfredherrhausenalee 1 65760 Eschborn

In diesem Sinne, überlegt euch wirklich alle Konsequenzen, empfehlen kann ich
im Moment 1und1, die resellen Telekom Anschlüsse mit einem übersichtlichen Tarifmodell,
die Technik ist zuverlässig, die gelieferten Komponenten sind hochwertig und der Mehrwert den 1und1 in seinen Produkten zB Form von Support zukommen lässt ist enorm, das kann jeder bestätigen der wirklich Hilfe gesucht hat.


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Oktober 2005)

> Man zahlt vom ersten Tag an aber die Verträge sind wasserdicht.


Mmmmh...warum das?
Ich hatte auch alles unterschrieben....nach 4 Wochen inkl. Nachfragen meinerseits ohne Rückantwort habe ich die Sache wieder gekündigt und nie mehr etwas von denen gehört.


Deren Geschäftsbedingungen sind die eine Sache....eine andere sind Gesetze.
Wenn ein Vertragspartner nicht die vereinbarte Leistung liefert, brauchst du dafür auch nicht bezahlen....und dürftest ein Sonderkündigungsrecht haben.


----------



## Duddle (22. Oktober 2005)

Naja, bei mir ist Arcor noch nicht da, aber ein Promoter hatte gemeint, Arcor hätte das DSL-freie Gebiet in dem ich wohne irgendwie gekauft und würde dort jetzt die erforderlichen Kabel legen.

Also kann ich doch nur zu Arcor?

Oder kann ich auch einen anderen Anbieter wählen, sobald die wirklich die Kupferkabel gezogen haben?


Duddle


----------



## fireblade1282 (23. Oktober 2005)

Also die Sache ist nochmal die folgende. Wenn Arcor sagt es gibt DSL dann sind 6 Monate oder mehr immer noch enthalten. Denn nur das es DSL gibt heisst noch lange nicht, dass es für dich als Kunden auch einen freien Port gibt, den du auch bekommst. Und die Vertriebspartner selbst können da so ich das sehe kaum eine versicherung auf ihr Wort geben. Wie die anderen auch schon gesagt haben: Wenn es sich lohnt das Gebiet zu erschliessen und es eine technische Möglichkeit gibt ist die Telekom nunmahl die erste. So siehts aus....  Ich rate von Arcor ab, speziell wenn kein anderer dort DSL anbietet.


----------



## Dr Dau (23. Oktober 2005)

fireblade1282 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .....Und die Vertriebspartner selbst können da so ich das sehe kaum eine versicherung auf ihr Wort geben.....


Und darum werden sie wohl auch kaum eine schriftliche Zusage geben..... denn dann müssten sie es auch wieder irgendwie ausbaden.

Die T-elekomiker sind aber auch nicht viel besser.
Bei mir wurden in den Anfangszeiten von T-DSL die Strassen aufgerissen und neue Leitungen verlegt.
Da war T-DSL kurze Zeit verfügbar und dann plötzlich jahrelang nicht mehr. :suspekt: 
Am Ausbaugebiet lag es jedenfalls nicht..... denn das war ja schon ausgebaut. 

Wie Sven schon sagt, die Geschäftsbedingungen sind eine Sache.....
T-offline hat auch AGB's..... nur dran halten tun sie sich nicht unbedingt. 
Ich für mein Teil jedenfalls kann von allem was ein Rosa *T* trägt abraten.

Und für alle bei denen kein DSL verfügbar ist, die sollten sich evtl. mal "Kabel Highspeed" angucken.


----------

